# Location for romantic getaway - december - within an hour or so of Bristol airport?



## crustychick (Nov 9, 2011)

is it possible?

looking for somewhere we can cosy away and maybe go for a few long bracing walks all wrapped up - in the countryside or by the coast preferably.

any recommendations?


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 9, 2011)

flying or driving?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

where are those caravans kabbes reccomended?

or a yurt somewhere near the coast?


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 9, 2011)

Lynton/lynmouth has some impressive scenery and faded charm. North devon coast.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.cotswolds88hotel.com/

Wife and I staid here once, it was lovely. I wouldn't recommend the restaurant but Painswick has a few nice pubs dotted about.


----------



## crustychick (Nov 9, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> flying or driving?


well, we'll have been in Cardiff - then we're leaving from Brizzle airport. can either do public transport or hire a car...


----------



## crustychick (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> where are those caravans kabbes reccomended?
> 
> or a yurt somewhere near the coast?



I don't know  sounds like a good idea. know of any yurts near the coast in that area?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

crustychick said:


> I don't know  sounds like a good idea. know of any yurts near the coast in that area?


Let me just google that for you  

http://canopyandstars.co.uk/find-a-place

Budget and whether you have a car would be good info to give people 

not too far as the crow flies: http://www.hiddenvalleyyurts.co.uk/


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> where are those caravans kabbes reccomended?
> 
> or a yurt somewhere near the coast?


This one?

West Welsh coast.  2 hours 50 minutes from Brizzle airport, according to Google maps.  Shame, because it fulfils the brief otherwise.  Amazing countryside.

Have you tried www.underthethatch.co.uk generally?  Romantic places in Wales and the West country.  Could be perfect for you.

Other than that, my top suggestion would have to be The hafod estate.  Incredible walks in a really amazing historical setting:



> Its most celebrated owner, Thomas Johnes (1748-1816), built a new house in this remote location and laid out its grounds in a manner suited to displaying its natural beauties in sympathy with the 'Picturesque principles' fashionable at the time, with circuit walks allowing the visitor to enjoy a succession of views and experiences. Johnes also used the land for farming, forestry, and gardening, in each case trying out new ideas and experimental methods. Hafod became an essential destination for the early tourist in Wales.


You can stay in that house.

Still three hours away though, I'm afraid.  Why does it have to be within an hour anyway?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

that's the one kabbes 

treehouse!!!   http://canopyandstars.co.uk/find-a-place/harptree-court/the-treehouse-at-harptree-court


----------



## crustychick (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Let me just google that for you



I did google it!!! but thought someone might have actual knowledge of the area since we're in the Bristol forum 

thanks for the info


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

I am so going to stay in that treehouse one day!


----------



## crustychick (Nov 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> that's the one kabbes
> 
> treehouse!!!   http://canopyandstars.co.uk/find-a-place/harptree-court/the-treehouse-at-harptree-court


OMG!


----------



## crustychick (Nov 9, 2011)

ah boo - they have no availability in December - that's one popular treehouse!


----------



## crustychick (Nov 9, 2011)

kabbes said:


> This one?
> 
> West Welsh coast. 2 hours 50 minutes from Brizzle airport, according to Google maps. Shame, because it fulfils the brief otherwise. Amazing countryside.
> 
> ...



thanks for the recommendations - will check it out.

It has to be within an hour or so, for convenience - we're only going for one night (maybe two) after visiting family for a week and a half - it seems silly to do a six hour round trip when we don't have a car etc...


----------



## Geri (Nov 18, 2011)

It's not really the coast around here. Is north Devon too far?


----------



## crustychick (Nov 18, 2011)

Geri said:


> It's not really the coast around here. Is north Devon too far?


have got nowhere with this so would consider all possibilities 

perhaps I should look at N Devon


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 18, 2011)

Scilly isles?


----------



## Geri (Nov 18, 2011)

Croyde or Wollacombe is nice, not sure how long it would take by car. Public transport is not really an option.


----------



## crustychick (Nov 18, 2011)

Geri said:


> Croyde or Wollacombe is nice, not sure how long it would take by car. Public transport is not really an option.


ah, we're definitely going to be car-less!


----------



## Geri (Nov 18, 2011)

In that case you are a bit stuffed, as there is only a bus from the airport, which goes to Bristol.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 18, 2011)

It's closeish to nailsea & Backwell train station but yeah north devon is a bit much. There is a bus to croyde from barnstable but its a bit of a nightmare.  Dawlish or Dawlish warren?  That's an hour on the train from bristol or nailsea.


----------



## Geri (Nov 18, 2011)

What about Dunster? Does your hour include getting to Bristol, because that takes about 3/4 hour on the airport bus.

In fact, you may as well just come to Bristol, there are plenty of nice walks around the area. I don't know about anywhere romantic to stay though.


----------



## Riklet (Nov 20, 2011)

25 mins max IME on the Briz airport to temple meads bus, maybe i've just been lucky?

Would also recommend the Gower, or even the coastline just along from Cardiff really, pretty ace if it's sunny. Not too far if you're in Cardiff already? Getting to the coast in the South West of England is gona take you more than an hour to anywhere particularly pleasant, so I would go inland in somerset if the distance/time thing is that tight. Frome.... maybe?  Train from Bristol or bath would be easy.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 21, 2011)

Gower a nightmare on public transport.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 21, 2011)

Are you visiting family in Bristol then? An hour seems a bit of a tall order, but perhaps somewhere within an hour of Bristol by train?

Also is there any reason why if you are there for several weeks can't you take say three days for your separate break? It wouldn't have to be just before you left. I assume one or both of you has taken holiday from work for this, so damned well make sure you enjoy it.

BTW trying to get to anywhere by public transport could take far longer than you expect. Is it out of the question to hire a car for three days? You can get pretty 'eco' ones these days (Mr _it and his mates hired one big enough to take them all to Holland and back with three people's camping stuff and three BMXs in the boot - it was one of those engines that stops at lights etc, had an epic sound system for a hire car, and got about 68 mpg as well)


----------



## fredfelt (Nov 21, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> that's the one kabbes
> 
> treehouse!!!   http://canopyandstars.co.uk/find-a-place/harptree-court/the-treehouse-at-harptree-court



Ooh!  That might be a Christmas present for MissBP sorted.

Ms Chick - You could look very close to Bristol - Bath and around maybe?  Bradford on Avon.  Bath Spa.  Assembly Rooms...

I've stayed in a few pub's / B&B in the area that I'd recommend.  If you want details let me know.

Lundy Island could be a place to hide.  Not sure if I fancy it myself though.


----------



## crustychick (Nov 21, 2011)

we're visiting family in Cardiff, with a trip to my family in Dorset in between. so really wanted to try to have some "us" time in somewhere over the 2 weeks! travelling by train and have already booked the return from Cardiff to Dorset on the train, so no stopping off on that journey. So, really a night or maybe two at the end of the trip will be best. also, it's a surprise!

We've done a weekend in Bristol/Bath pretty recently, so not there ideally...

maybe we will just hire a car for a few days after all. not such a bad idea stuffs  p'raps one that we can pick up in the 'diff and drop off at Brizzle airport... will investigate


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2012)

where did you go in the end?


----------



## crustychick (Jan 6, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> where did you go in the end?


nowhere!  seemed like such a good idea, but the endless rounds of visiting family got the better of us and we just waited until we got back for some chilling us time...

But, lots of ideas here for next time


----------

